# Truck Bed Coating



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Did the bed of the utility truck this week with Herculiner. http://www.herculiner.com/

Great product for a fraction of the price of Line-X.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

My F250 came with the Line-X already applied. I've used the Herculiner on a few other rigs and was pretty easy to do. I did learn that even with the applied liners, paint spills don't come off very easy, which is why I put a non-skid full liner in my truck. Pull out the pressure washer and the paint comes right off.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Neps nice job,:thumbsup: funny you bring this up I just got another pick up recently and have been thinking about this and rino liner. How did you apply it?? one coat good?? thanks


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Dave Mac said:


> Neps nice job,:thumbsup: funny you bring this up I just got another pick up recently and have been thinking about this and rino liner. How did you apply it?? one coat good?? thanks


$80 bucks for a gallon and you have to do two coats. I let dry about 18 hours between coats. Dont get it on your skin because it wont come off. My hands and arms are a mess. You can also get it in quarts for touch up later. It is suppose to touch up real easy and melt into itself. Cant beat it for $80 bucks :thumbsup:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Brush and roller. They give you a foam texture roller in the kit.


----------



## EricTheHandyman (Jan 29, 2008)

I used the herculiner in my old pickup. I was pleased with the results for what I had paid for it, but it did start to scuff off after a few years of dragging demo debris out of the back.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

If I had to do it over again, I would just keep a plastic bedliner in mine. I rhino lined mine and any paint spills are permanent additions to your truck. Easier to replace a bedliner than strip a spray-in liner. (Of course I dont have a service body to keep paint locked down in)


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Did the bed of the utility truck this week with Herculiner. http://www.herculiner.com/
> 
> Great product for a fraction of the price of Line-X.


 What the hell did you do to it? Looks the same as it did before.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Neps.. there is a gun kit you can get pretty cheap. I am going to go this route for the s10 before I sell it. I will have to find the price they quoted me, it was like 110 for the liner material, and like.. $40.00ish dollars for the gun. So you like huh?


----------

